# Ryobi 40V, 14in. Battery Chainsaw



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2018)

My 85 year old Grandfather has an obsession with chainsaws, always has. He has at least ten and purchased a Ryobi battery powered one this week. My chainsaw is at a buddy's deer camp, so I went to grab one of his to do some spring cleaning around the house. 

He asked what I was cutting and handed me this one. Love it!! Cuts like a beast for being a battery powered saw.  While using it I could only think how great this would be in the deer woods clearing/cleaning up fire lanes. 

Highly recommend! 

https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/40v-14-in-brushless-chain-saw


----------



## KKrueger (Apr 2, 2018)

I just bought the pole saw version of it.  My dad has the Stihl (which is awesome). but for random cuts, or quick shooting lanes I think the battery powered is the way to go.


----------



## rayjay (Apr 3, 2018)

I have cut a LOT with my 36V Stihl. I rarely get out a gas saw anymore.


----------



## EJC (May 12, 2018)

Just picked up a Ryobi battery powered weed eater, my gas mixing days are over.


----------



## glynr329 (May 13, 2018)

How long will battery last on pole saw?


----------



## Patriot44 (May 13, 2018)

glynr329 said:


> How long will battery last on pole saw?



From my experience, two uses, plenty enough. I trimmed this past week with the same saw on all of my trees around the house. All-in-all, I would guess about 60 cuts of 1-3" diameter limbs between cutting them and cutting them up and the battery still had two of four bars left. I started with a less than full charge; these lithium batteries are off the charts! 

If I had to estimate, you could clear some mighty fine firing lanes with a full charged battery. I am talking a hundred yards long by 6 or 8 feet wide.


----------



## red neck richie (May 17, 2018)

KKrueger said:


> I just bought the pole saw version of it.  My dad has the Stihl (which is awesome). but for random cuts, or quick shooting lanes I think the battery powered is the way to go.



Yup I just got the Ryobi pole saw as well. I was all prepared to return it if it didn't work well. I figured I would give it a try since I'm getting tired of replacing carburetors on all my small engines due to this garbage ethanol gas.  I am impressed at how well it works. I bought an additional battery as well. I get about 15 to 20 minutes of continuous cut time per battery. Makes easy work of making shooting lanes and trimming branches on over grown trails. No more scratched paint on my truck running trails. I use it to prune the trees around the house also. It cuts 4 inch limbs easy.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 18, 2018)

Headed to the deer woods tomorrow for a full on test. Will let you know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Headed to the deer woods tomorrow for a full on test. Will let you know.



Report back. I know the Stihl battery powered saws have gotten good reports. 

Ryobi is in the consideration for battery powered lawn mower, weed eater and blower for my front lawn. 

Interested in hearing how that battery holds up in the deer woods. I would imagine keeping that chain razor sharp will make a big difference as well.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 22, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Report back. I know the Stihl battery powered saws have gotten good reports.
> 
> Ryobi is in the consideration for battery powered lawn mower, weed eater and blower for my front lawn.
> 
> Interested in hearing how that battery holds up in the deer woods. I would imagine keeping that chain razor sharp will make a big difference as well.



We didn't get to use it as much as we would have liked as we were doing more looking than working, but it held up all day whoever we needed it. I'ts not mine, but if I had to purchase one for myself today, it would be this one.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 22, 2018)

I just bought a brand new stihl 362 with a 20in bar to whoop up on those trees across the four wheeler trail. It would be good to have a second saw there as back up in case I get my blade stuck while bucking. I don't plan on cutting the tops apart before I cut the center out of the trunk to make way for the four-wheelers. That alone will raise the risk of sticking a saw blade. Easy to fix with second saw.


----------



## shdw633 (May 28, 2018)

I read this thread last night and went into Walmart today and they had a 60V Snapper cordless chainsaw with a 16 inch bar on clearance for $124.  Needless to say I bought it and now can't wait to get to the camp and start attacking some lanes!!


----------



## Dub (Jun 13, 2018)

I've been wondering about the newer battery powered models.

Great to hear these are working out well.  

Gotta be way more quiet than the gas versions.


----------

